# Shortcut to Mushrooms - Review



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Shortcut to Mushrooms is a house blend only available from Just for Him cigar and tobacco shop in Springfield, Missouri.

Here's how they describe it: _ This is the fourth blend in the Middle Earth Pipeweed Series! Rich, dark Latakia is blended with mushrooms straight from Farmer Maggot's field to produce a truly unique smooth, creamy, earthy smoke with ahint of sweetness._

Shortcut to Mushrooms is an English blend with some vanilla added for sweetness.

Unlit aroma is easily recognizable as an English blend, not too heavy on the latakia, but with some vanilla sweetness and earthiness.

First impression after taking some out of the jar is that it is slightly wet. I gave it about 45 minutes to dry and it still seemed wet so I was worried about how it would smoke, but after a quick charring light and tamp it lit easily and smoked cool with no relights, except for when I spent too much time reviewing and not enough time puffing. I did get some gurgle halfway through the bowl, but nothing deal breaking.

Flavor followed suit with aroma; English, not too heavy on the latakia, with earthiness and some vanilla sweetness.

As long as it's not puffed too quickly you shouldn't notice any significant tongue bite from this blend.

Some classify this as an English, some as an aro. To me it's a smooth, tasty middle ground. There is enough vanilla to give it a nice touch of sweetness, but still enough latakia to make the wife scrunch up her nose and vacate the man cave. :lol:

A big thanks to Tommy for bombing me with this and to Shawn for bombing me the Peterson I smoked it in! :tu

And now, my ugly mug... :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2012)

AStateJB said:


> There is enough vanilla to give it a nice touch of sweetness, but still enough latakia to make the wife scrunch up her nose and vacate the man cave. :lol:


That made me laugh, I love my pipes and stinky English blends, my wife does not however lol.

I've heard of this blend before but hadn't thought twice about it until now. It sounds amazing, it's a shame that Just For Him can't take credit cards any longer


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Pale Horse said:


> That made me laugh, I love my pipes and stinky English blends, my wife does not however lol.
> 
> I've heard of this blend before but hadn't thought twice about it until now. It sounds amazing, it's a shame that Just For Him can't take credit cards any longer


Ditto that about the wife! lol And yes it's a shame they no longer take credit cards.


----------



## Roadguard (Aug 12, 2012)

AStateJB said:


> Ditto that about the wife! lol And yes it's a shame they no longer take credit cards.


They're taking Visa and PayP*l again. No Mastercard for now.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Good news! Thanks, McCall!


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2012)

Roadguard said:


> They're taking Visa and PayP*l again. No Mastercard for now.


Thank goodness! 4oz ordered 

Great review Josh!


----------



## Roadguard (Aug 12, 2012)

Pale Horse said:


> Thank goodness! 4oz ordered
> 
> Great review Josh!


I have a new jar that needs filling...a pound of STM should do it. The stuff is THAT good!


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2012)

RG bump for you sir, I see these have been your only two posts on Puff... why not introduce yourself in the New Piper section? We're a friendly lot, and we love introductions


----------



## Fraze (Sep 19, 2012)

Didn't know about this series till I saw this thread.

So, since I am sitting here re-reading The Hobbit, I just went and ordered one of each of the 5 in the series to try out.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Pale Horse said:


> Thank goodness! 4oz ordered
> 
> Great review Josh!


Thanks, Aaron! I hope you enjoy it.



Fraze said:


> Didn't know about this series till I saw this thread.
> 
> So, since I am sitting here re-reading The Hobbit, I just went and ordered one of each of the 5 in the series to try out.


I'm thinking about ordering the sampler...


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Always on the lookout for new blends and with a review like that, well, thanks,


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Just had 8 oz come in and I'm thinking I really need more. Just fantastic stuff! Great review, Josh.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

mcgreggor57 said:


> Always on the lookout for new blends and with a review like that, well, thanks,


Glad you liked the review, Gregg. I hope you like the baccy!



nikonnut said:


> Just had 8 oz come in and I'm thinking I really need more. Just fantastic stuff! Great review, Josh.


Thanks, Chris! Glad you like it!


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

AStateJB said:


> Thanks, Aaron! I hope you enjoy it.
> I'm thinking about ordering the sampler...


First of all, with a name like Shortcut to Mushrooms I would try it even if it was dried dandelions. Just plain too cool.

That sampler does look great - might have to spring on it too.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Desertlifter said:


> First of all, with a name like Shortcut to Mushrooms I would try it even if it was dried dandelions. Just plain too cool.
> 
> That sampler does look great - might have to spring on it too.


I have it in my cart right now along with some squadron leader and FM across the pond. 

Edit: And now their website isn't working for me. :frusty:


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2012)

My order of 4oz came in yesterday, less than 1 calendar week than I placed the order! Not bad considering I'm at an APO!

Haven't gotten around to smoking a bowl yet, but the bag smells wonderful. I'll post up thoughts later today


----------

